# Grass Shrimp



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

On my last visit to the James River Bridge, I saw some people using grass shrimp to catch Perch from the pier. Does anyone know where I can buy grass shimp? Is there a certain time of day and a certain location on the pier to fish for perch?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Grass shrimp frequent the grassy areas that are close to shore. You can use a long handle net...similar to a crabbing net....except the shrimp net has a mess type netting similar to laundry bags. Holes are small so as to not let the small grass shrimp get thru. I have caught many grass shrimp over the years. Don't need any type bait to lure them in. Just scoop em up along the grassy areas reachable by foot/wading from shoreline. Or if in a boat/kayak...just pull up near the grassy area and scoop em up. They don't live long though. I've put em in an aerated cooler and been able to keep some of them alive for short periods of time. Usually I use them while fishing from the shore area where I catch em. That way...not need to store them....just dip em as you need em.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thrifty Angler, thanks for the reply! My only problem is my lack of knowledge about the Hampton area- I reside in Charlotte, NC. If there is not a place to buy them I will have to find some other bait to catch Perch with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I don't think they are sold in bait shops. I could be wrong though. The shrimp aren't hearty. As for frozen...well I tried that and ended up with shells and jell. 
If you have a handled net when you come down...just go to the beach at the pier's entrance and try dipping. The shrimp can sometimes be found in basic beach water....no marshy grass needed. 
I'd ask where they got em from if and when you next see someone using them on JRB Pier. They might have gotten them along the beach there. This is a good time of year for them. Warm water and all.
If you get some....put 3 or 4 on each hook. I've caught a lot of different species on them fishing the creeks of Portsmouth, Va.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

I used to buy them from pet stores to feed my aquarium fish. I think I would get them for a $1 a dozen.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

*shirp*

i fish that area all the time..if u want some grass shirmp for perch and you are coming from nc. u probally are coming up rt 17 and crossing the james river bridge just before u come to the bridge on the isle of white side. theres some woods and a gate called ragged island..get your net and bucket and walk down the path u can get all the shirmp u want. also there is a little creek when u go threw the gate over to the right u may be able to get them right there in that grass.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!!! Soooooh much great information. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

You do not have to keep them in water to keep them alive. Just keep the shrimp cool and moist and they will live for a couple of days. Many tackle shops used to carry live grass shrimp for the bream fishermen. They were sold in small paper bags that had about an inch of moist sawdust in the bottom and stored in refrigerators prior to sale. Whatever medium you choose to have in the bottom of your container (sponge, cloth, paper towel, etc.) to hold the moisture, I would recommend you use the water the shrimp came out of to moisten it, not tap water. The chlorine in tap water might kill the shrimp. Also, The layer of shrimp in your container should not be more than an inch deep to prevent crushing and suffocation. Just keep the container of shrimp in your cooler and they should stay alive through the entire fishing session. Be careful when you take the lid off the container. It will be like taking the lid off of a popcorn popper and you’ll find yourself all over the pier attempting to recapture shrimp that have made the Great Escape.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Good point about their popping ability..

Got me to thinking about one other factor....
The grass shrimp have a barb protruding from their frontal lobe area. Like the front V on a bicycle helmet.  
It's best to grab them with your thumb on one side of their body and your finger that's next to your thumb (can't think of the name of that finger  ) ...on the other side of the shrimp's body. That way you will avoid the barb. To be so small....they can give a memorable jab with that thing. 
Some put them on by threading them matching up the curvature of their body with the curvature of the hook. I just put stick em on the hook from stomach to back...sorta like skewering them similar to a kabob for cooking. Putting on a few in this manner...not just 1.
If you use them on piers other than the JRB...be forewarned ....Skate and rays love them.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thrifty Angler said:


> It's best to grab them with your thumb on one side of their body and your finger that's next to your thumb (can't think of the name of that finger  )


Index, pointer, booger picker


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys, thanks for all the info. If anyone can think of the name of a place that sell grass shrimp please post it. I found one pet store that sold ghost shrimp...I have no clue as to what that is!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

$1 a dozen for tiny grass shrimp to saltwater fish with.  . That's a bit much. Scavengers could pick em off too easily. I see it at them being in the range of over inflated bloodworm. Haven't seen a perch worthy of such a delicacy in my lifetime. 

I'd take the info on where to get them and go with that. You're bound to get hundreds by dipping em yourself in a very short time. I'm talking minutes. They hide in the grass to avoid predators....making it likely that you'll get plenty from a small area.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a great point Thrifty! I'd be ticked off to get nothin' but nibbles all day and lose my 4 for $1 shrimps to the crooks of the sea.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Welcome class. For today's math lesson we will be practicing division. If one dozen is 12 and a dozen costs $1, then that would be 12 for one dollar, not 4 for a dollar. Thats 12/1 = 12. or, to determine how many cents 4 cost, we could do 100/12 to determine that it costs 8 cents per shrimp, so its 4 for 32 cents, not 4 for a dollar.
opcorn::beer:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One other tip.

You can buy a mesh laundry bag at Dollar Tree...if you have that store in your area. And as it's name implies....it will cost you just 1 buck. Get a white one. I don't recall what isle they are on but, the clerks there should be able to locate them for you. 
Anyway, if you borrow/buy/find yourself a handled crabbing net....take the mesh laundry bag and insert it as a sort of liner to the inside of the rim. Leaving the crabbing net material in tact. Using safety pins...(which by the way you can also get for 1 buck at Dollar Tree_..... adjust and pin the laundry bag along the metal rim of crab net. Then pin the laundry bag in a few places along the bottom of the net....you want to pin it to the original crab net material. This will keep it in place when you dip and lift. I've done this many times. Usually when I multi tasked fishing/crabbing in a trip. Beats having to take 2 different nets out to the water. 

Here's a link showing the type of net. It's for visual purposes only. That site to me is a bit over priced for my thrifty ways. Remember to get one in white. It works best. And remember....only $1 at Dollar Tree. 
Lets see.....That makes your cost $1+$1=$2. I'm sure I'll be corrected if my figures are inaccurate.  

http://www.meshbagsandmore.com/login/detail.php?pricing1=BlankT&catnum=SSA-2436C


Hope that helps.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Thrifty. I will use this in the future. And Husky MD, I was rushing to start our 5 hour trip to Hampton when I posted my response incorrectly. It should have read " lose 4 of my $1 a dozen shrimp" instead. Thanks for the correction...next time try leave an answser to my question. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------

